# Pandora Car Alarms would you recommend them?



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been looking into additional security options for my car and have been made aware of the Pandora range of systems - https://www.pandoracaralarms.co.uk/

On paper they read well, I particularly like the option of remotely enabling the anti-hijack feature via a smartphone app and also what on paper seems like a secure version of comfort access.

They are however somewhat expensive so before committing to one I wondered if anyone on here has any first hand experience with them? Do they live up to the hype, do what they say on the tin, etc?

I've looked at the Autowatch Ghost which get nothing but great reviews but they don't officially support anti-hijack and whilst it can be enabled it seems that it's effectiveness varies from vehicle to vehicle.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Someone I know at work has the Pandora on his RS, he said it is expensive but he reckons its the best you can get, he has a digital remote and it tells him if a door has been opened or if someone is moving it, seems like a brilliant piece of kit but I guess only you can decide if its worth it. A ghost will do the job fine but the Pandora will do a lot more 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

looks like the same as what Clifford does.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sadly as mentioned the Ghost doesn't correctly support anti-hijack and rightly so I guess as that's not it's primary function.

I just wanted to see whether the Pandora range is worth the cash.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure if their products are a reflection of the website but there are lots of grammatical and spelling errors on it. It is a bit petty I know but if you're spending a lot of money on a product you hope some care and attention has been put into it.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Starbuck88 said:


> Not sure if their products are a reflection of the website but there are lots of grammatical and spelling errors on it. It is a bit petty I know but if you're spending a lot of money on a product you hope some care and attention has been put into it.


I thought the same to be honest.

There seems to be a lot of contradiction between what features are enabled/available on each system between the website, brochure that I have been emailed, YouTube videos that the company have uploaded and email conversations I have had with the sales people.

My gut feel is that the hardware throughout the range is the same apart from maybe the systems with GPS/GSM and the features are enabled depending on how much the customer pays.

All that aside they appear to be well featured and intuitive.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

few things spring to mind
Is there product "thatcham approved" or not , the web site is diabolical for info unless its "marketing pitch"
Does your insurance co recognise the product
Cost is also very hard to find from there website , 
a flash remote,, means bugger all if the product AND the support for it are below par and not insurance approved


----------

